# Code: Turn off ASD (Active Sound)



## -dr- (Jan 26, 2013)

deonvdw said:


> But is is strange that selecting F21 body turns your ASD off - you also get a F21 (3 door 1 series) variant of the M135i and it has active sound. Perhaps the ASD recognised that is is mounted in the "wrong" type of car and then just shuts up?


Maybe my car has a somewhat older firmware installed, compiled before the availability of ASD in an F21 (although my M5's built date is end of 2012...). 
Perhaps in newer firmware versions there exists a new function 'F021 true()' and my workaround doesn't work anymore then. Currently the F21 model is the only selectable one that has no 'true' function in my configuration.

- I keep my fingers crossed that there will be another way of of deactivating the ASD if my car happens to get new firmware with an inspection!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

-dr- said:


> Hi,
> 
> possibly... but I haven't tried it.
> there's a key for the built-in audio system with several option ('TopHifi' in my case, others are 'Stereo', 'Hifi', 'Branded Hifi' and 'High End'). I'd assume that this adapts some frequencies so that the speakers are able to play the sound without distortion.
> ...


I would be interested. I'd like to make the active sound louder on the M5.


----------



## xpert (Sep 27, 2012)

*ASD Motor Option*

Hi

What MOTOR option is programmed on a real M5? Would love to try it on my M550d...

Thanks
xpert


----------



## -dr- (Jan 26, 2013)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I would be interested. I'd like to make the active sound louder on the M5.


Jut came back from experimenting...
When trying 'UL' the sound was a little bit more quiet but there was some more 'hammering' in the sound.
Trying out 'OL' made the sound deeper and more powerful. I'm not sure if it really was louder, too. But I think OL would be an option you should try out!


----------



## -dr- (Jan 26, 2013)

xpert said:


> Hi
> 
> What MOTOR option is programmed on a real M5? Would love to try it on my M550d...
> 
> ...


Hi,

Motor=S63B44, Leistungsklasse=ML.
I'm curious if this works - and if the ASD is strong enough to overlay the diesel sound!


----------



## xpert (Sep 27, 2012)

Just changed the Model from F11 to F10 (without I got an error), then S63.... and OL, it's working!
Thanks
xpert


----------



## nidfix (Jan 6, 2013)

deonvdw said:


> But is is strange that selecting F21 body turns your ASD off - you also get a F21 (3 door 1 series) variant of the M135i and it has active sound. Perhaps the ASD recognised that is is mounted in the "wrong" type of car and then just shuts up?


On my M135i there is no more "F20" value but "F20/F21". However in addition there is a "dummy" value that I will try to test soon.


----------



## darkiedm4 (Jun 1, 2013)

Did anybody further tested some settings on the M135I? I am awaiting delivery of my cable still but will try out some stuff then.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Can I install hardware for active sound in my 640d? It doesn't have it...


----------



## avlnch (May 25, 2013)

I too did not have "F020" as an option.
I did have "F020/F021". I used this option and it successfully deactivated ASD.
I also have "Dummy" as an option, but haven't tried it.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Is it possible to retrofit an ASD in to a BMW 535d F11 from 03/13? The device should be the same like the one für M550xD or M135i (65129289971).

CU Oliver


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is it possible to retrofit an ASD in to a BMW 535d F11 from 03/13? The device should be the same like the one für M550xD or M135i (65129289971).
> 
> CU Oliver


I'm going to do it in mine F10 535d. I don't want to change stock exhaust, but wanna more sound inside ;-) Waiting for ECU delivery...
I see no reasons, why it should not work...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

ello!

@SergAA
Thanks for your reply. Please let me know in which way you retrofit it if your ECU is there. A friend would do the same with his 535d (03/).

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> ello!
> 
> @SergAA
> Thanks for your reply. Please let me know in which way you retrofit it if your ECU is there. A friend would do the same with his 535d (03/).
> ...


ASD has it's own ECU, so this would have to be added.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It's clear that I have to code it (add it) like any other new ECU or SA.

CU Oliver


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, first of all - you need new ECU. 

Active Sound Design ECU
65 12 9 322 712 (03/12 -> )
65 12 9 302 536 (03/12 -> 07/13). 
I've ordered second one, because my car is produced 06/2013. So, hopefully will fit ;-) I think they are more less same... =) But, we will see.

I've received information, that needed 42pin connector is somewhere here:
61 13 8 364 862
61 13 8 364 882
61 13 8 364 884
Because they are cheap, i've ordered all items - we will see what will really fit ;-)
Harness i will make by my own, it's looks not complicated to do it.

Harness is depending on car.
IF car is equipped with Logic7/B&O - it easy. (my case)
You will need 2 K_CAN2 wires - unfortunately from ZGW, so dissaseble of whole car is needed and you will need + wire as well.
Then, from ASD ECU 8 pairs of wires will go directly to amplifier.
And that's it. 
With coding i have no ideas now, but we will do it ;-)

In case of car without amplifier, all sound wires from head unit must go to ASD ECU, being processed and then go to normal car speakers.
Currently im still waiting for spareparts, so i will continue work after 2-3 weeks, when delivery will finally happen ;-)


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

have you installed the Active sound on your car? I would like to do the same on my f13


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

+1


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everybody,
not yet. Sorry ;-)
Just on Friday i've finally received an ASD ECU, which is labeled as amplifier ;-) Manufacturer is Harman/becker.

So, hopefully during next week i'll found some time to make a harness and dissamble whole car, to receive K-CAN2 connection to ASD, and to connect it to Logic7.
I'll keep you informed.


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everybody,
i have some news for you.
Currently i've failed with idea to retrofit ASD module... 
Reason very easy - to do it - you need different amplifier, from M model.
Standard logic7 don't have needed line inputs...
+ when i've changed VO, by adding 9W1, - check of VO failed. For sure, this can be fixed by cheating with car that he is M model, but because any way i had an idea to completely change whole exhaust, even with removal of Diesel Particulate Filter - so i think i will continue in this way. But, before i need to check will car work with PR code, telling her that she is Euro2 now, or not ;-)


----------

